# Moonshine Country



## jcdeboever (Nov 16, 2017)

1.





2.




3.




4.




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 17, 2017)

I really like that first one JC!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 17, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I really like that first one JC!


Thanks Dean


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 17, 2017)

That looks more like "Apple Jack" fixings. Nice set JC


----------



## Peeb (Nov 17, 2017)

Fun!  Well executed.  I really liked those.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 17, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> That looks more like "Apple Jack" fixings. Nice set JC


I think your right, I seem to recall that mentioned. Thanks.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 17, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Fun!  Well executed.  I really liked those.


Thanks Peeb.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 17, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > That looks more like "Apple Jack" fixings. Nice set JC
> ...



One of my great grandfathers way back made a lot if it in the winter using freeze distillation


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 17, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > That looks more like "Apple Jack" fixings. Nice set JC
> ...


Yea, with the apple grinder there and if they are making something "hard" it's either Apple Jack, or some hard cider as well.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 17, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Yea, with the apple grinder there and if they are making something "hard" it's either Apple Jack, or some hard cider as well.



My 4th Great Grandfather, settled in S. IN. before it became a state acquiring substantial land holdings. Because of the distance to market, he became a master Distillar of fine whiskey as it was easier to transport kegs than bushels. He also had a large apple orchard which provided the ingredients for his other specialty - Apple Jack. He would ferment the cider for hard cider, then during the cold months, set it outside in large  crocks, the water would freeze on the top, leaving the alcohol in the cider. A rather simple method of freeze distillation. I've tried the process with limited success, but my apple trees have not yielded much for supply. LOL


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 17, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, with the apple grinder there and if they are making something "hard" it's either Apple Jack, or some hard cider as well.
> ...



Hmmm, I have about 8 apple trees on my property.  Only 2 I planted / take care of.  The other 6 are wild and not even been taken care of.  So they are way overgrown and produce lots of small apples.  The deer love them.


----------



## enezdez (Nov 18, 2017)

Awesome set, love them all!!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 18, 2017)

enezdez said:


> Awesome set, love them all!!!


Thanks bud


----------

